# Business Partner Required



## lukemclachlan (Apr 30, 2017)

Hi All,

My name is Luke McLachlan, new member here. I've been enjoying the forum and the expertise here is very assuring, therefore today whilst thinking about where I can find a business partner for a new product it struck me that this forum may be a good place to start. I've read the forum rules and it appears as thought I'm not breaking any rules with this post, however if I am please delete it and let me know what I have to do to make it permissible (. So here goes...

I can't go into too much detail about the product, but it's to do with smart packaging. I have many years experience in bringing products to market, international trade, made many mistakes and learnt a lot along the way. The product that I'm developing is very new indeed, in fact the prototype hasn't yet been made because our initial seed funding will be paid out at the end of this month (May 2017). I was fortunate enough to source funding based on the idea and my past experience. The next step is to develop a prototype and then pitch for further funding, which I believe will be relatively simple given the uniqueness of the device.

I love coffee, I have a Rancilio setup at home, however I'm not an expert and therefore I'm looking for an SCA qualified coffee expert to join me on this venture. You should have completed the sensory skills module to professional level, the barista or brewing module to professional level, ideally roasting experience, ideally competed in the UK or World Barista Championships. Your role is to confidently identify and define those factors that both negatively and positively contribute to an awesome cup of coffee, help conduct research and development, be a brand ambassador for the product and of course add value so that when we expand we can draw upon your expertise and reputation to secure further funding.

In terms of remuneration there are a few options available. We're looking primarily at equity compensation with the promise of a market competitive salary when we attract further funding. But this is of course down to the individual circumstances of the applicant so it could very well be salaried.

You probably have questions about the product, me, remuneration so by all means send me a PM and I can give you my contact details to where you can send your cover letter and CV.


----------



## lukemclachlan (Apr 30, 2017)

Quick post to say that I can now accept PM's


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Just out of question, why would an SCA certified person be more desirable than someone with, say, years of experience in specialty coffee and masses of in-depth knowledge?


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Scotford said:


> Just out of question, why would an SCA certified person be more desirable than someone with, say, years of experience in specialty coffee and masses of in-depth knowledge?


I'd agree. SCA qual just means you've forked out the money or had someone pay out the money for you to tick off some formalities. I'd say loads of experience doesn't guarantee you'll get someone good, but u can assure you an SCA qual doesn't either


----------



## lukemclachlan (Apr 30, 2017)

Scotford said:


> Just out of question, why would an SCA certified person be more desirable than someone with, say, years of experience in specialty coffee and masses of in-depth knowledge?


If a person not SCA certified can qualify their skills then I'm certainly all ears


----------

